# Marc Stein: Clippers Will Look To Deal Maggette For Draft Pick



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

> ESPN - Marc Stein of ESPN is reporting that sources have informed him the Clippers are likely to seek a trade involving Corey Maggette for the best draft selection they can acquire in return, most likely from a team such as Chicago or Atlanta, who will have a lottery pick, as well as salary cap space.


RealGM's Wire Tap

This shocking to anyone? Although I hope it doesn't happen


----------



## paperclip (Mar 24, 2006)

This sounds like month old news. A high pick would not be considerable savings over Maggette either.

Bulls have Deng and Nocioni and Atlanta is a TEAM of small forwards...

This is dumb...


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

paperclip said:


> This sounds like month old news. A high pick would not be considerable savings over Maggette either.
> 
> Bulls have Deng and Nocioni and Atlanta is a TEAM of small forwards...
> 
> This is dumb...


I agree. That would be retarded. I dont want another project like Koralev. If we are going to trade with the Bulls then I want Deng or Nocioni.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

To trade him away for just a 1st rounder is stupid. A 1st + a good player or two then I would be happy. I like Maggette and lately he has been playing the way I had expected and wanted him to play. Unless the Clippers get a real good deal, I would be upset if he was dealt.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

I always liked the idea of trading Corey for Paul Pierce but I dont think its possible.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

matador1238 said:


> I always liked the idea of trading Corey for Paul Pierce but I dont think its possible.



I wouldn't be surprised if those rumors flared up again in the summer.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Weasel said:


> To trade him away for just a 1st rounder is stupid. A 1st + a good player or two then I would be happy. I like Maggette and lately he has been playing the way I had expected and wanted him to play. Unless the Clippers get a real good deal, I would be upset if he was dealt.


I'm a big fan of Maggette, but I really doubt anyone would give the Clippers get a high pick + a good player for only Maggette.


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

No way maggette gets you guys Paul Pierce, and its impossible for a high 1st and a good player for maggette, he is no all star. Maggette could be had for a mid to late first and someone like nocioni, or maybe deng for maggette straight up


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

well indiana was considering ron artest for magette... might be possible. wow, imagine if the clips got ron eh, they'd be really good.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

I'd like to see the Nuggets try to pull off a 3 way deal with Atlanta or Chicago to get Maggs.

Chicago
Signs Al Harrington

Atlanta
Gets KMart

Denver
Maggs

L.A.
Draft pick / player

Or if Atlanta somehow resigns Harrington then Chicago gets KMart. Somebody has to take his ****** butt off the Nuggets! (not unless it's the Knicks).

That's my newest pipe dream...


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Corey for Deng straight up? I rather stick with Corey.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

how about bulls pick,(16th), +harrington=DUHON FOR MAGGS AND EWING?SOUNDS FAIR TO ME


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

Timmons said:


> I'd like to see the Nuggets try to pull off a 3 way deal with Atlanta or Chicago to get Maggs.
> 
> Chicago
> Signs Al Harrington
> ...


CHICAGO TAKES K-MART,NO WAY DUDE,ARE U ON DRUGS OR STH?


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

matador1238 said:


> Corey for Deng straight up? I rather stick with Corey.


I would too but we have to get something for him if we plan on trading him. Deng is already a good player and I know the Bulls are high on him. He is a DUKIE and we do have a good track record with the DUKIES. Throw in Duhon and bring back Pike as well.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

DaFranchise said:


> I would too but we have to get something for him if we plan on trading him. Deng is already a good player and I know the Bulls are high on him. He is a DUKIE and we do have a good track record with the DUKIES. Throw in Duhon and bring back Pike as well.


PIKE IS FREE AGENT,WE COULD ADD U OTHELLA INSTEAD OF PIKE AND DU,BUT EXCEPT MAGGS WHAT ELSE WOULD U GUYS OFFER?


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

we dont need any more draft picks. lets get a good player that we know can produce. 

either way, it better not be maggette straight up for a draft pick. wat a rip


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Why are the Clips so interested in trading Maggette?


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Chalie Boy said:


> Why are the Clips so interested in trading Maggette?


Maggette is interested in trading Maggette after Baylor tried to trade him for Ron Artest (in the same trade Baylor had foolishly turned down earlier).


----------



## 14HipClip (Aug 29, 2005)

the headline is so misleading.. read the article.....
I can't believe everyone is jumping on this RUMOR at this point of the year.
Clips are heading into the 2nd round and the only thread is a rumor...we need to refocus the thoughts.. no one in the know has time to discuss trade talks or future trades or future contracts.
The only future is trying to win 4 games in the next round.

Indiana is probably thinking they made the wrong trade TOOOOOO... Peja is good for 2 playoff games? Maggs has played in all of them so far.

Clips will keep this team intact to the best of their abilities and that bridge won't get crossed until Cassell & Radmanovic gets offers from teams sometime in July or August or maybe September...


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Dont' Bite Into This Discussion ...*

Isn't this guy a LAKER LOVER?

WHY would he bring this up now????

Possible to upset our chemistry? DON'T FEED INTO IT ...

Corey will be a Clipper. There's always talk when you're good and 'possibly' available. NOTE: There's been talk of trading AI every year since he's been in the league, even the year he signed his new contract. He's that good. Corey is good also and if they feel we don't want him, and want to rock the boat, they bring up those that want him on their team.

You need to ask yourself why is this coming up during our run. There will be many more of these types of distractions, ESPECIALLY, if we're playing the Lakers.

Don't bite. We need a happy, cohesive group of guys AND SUPPORTIVE FANS. (You should know by now that the guys read this **** on these boards.) CHEMISTRY is a key factor that most fans ignore.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

14HipClip said:


> the headline is so misleading.. read the article.....
> I can't believe everyone is jumping on this RUMOR at this point of the year.
> Clips are heading into the 2nd round and the only thread is a rumor...we need to refocus the thoughts.. no one in the know has time to discuss trade talks or future trades or future contracts.
> The only future is trying to win 4 games in the next round.
> ...


Damn, I didn't even see your post and we're on the same wave-length.

Why now ...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

well if this is true, it wouldbe stupid to get him just for a 1rd pick....

aww imagine we can work something out to get Pike back to the Clippers
and maybe retire his number here/?!!?? hahah but anyway...
yeah i saw if you have to trade him, we have to get established talent for him...just trade for another player straight up ...but as long as that player is a proven scorer....and i dont want to take any more picks and wait to develop and what not i want someone who can produce now!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

greekbullsfan said:


> how about bulls pick,(16th), +harrington=DUHON FOR MAGGS AND EWING?SOUNDS FAIR TO ME


If Clips wanted Duhon they would have taken him, instead of Chalmers, but they didn't want him.


No way does Maggs go to Chi unless Clips get the Knickerbockers pick or Deng/Gordon + the 16th pick. Face it, Bulls have no one that the Clippers really need. Hinrich is good, but Clips have Livingston, Chandlers contract is bloated and I'd take Kaman over him(don't want to bring Brand up . Gordon is pretty much it because a tall PG with an undersized 2Guard would make sense, but none of this will happen.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

qrich1fan said:


> If Clips wanted Duhon they would have taken him, instead of Chalmers, but they didn't want him.
> 
> 
> No way does Maggs go to Chi unless Clips get the Knickerbockers pick or Deng/Gordon + the 16th pick. Face it, Bulls have no one that the Clippers really need. Hinrich is good, but Clips have Livingston, Chandlers contract is bloated and I'd take Kaman over him(don't want to bring Brand up . Gordon is pretty much it because a tall PG with an undersized 2Guard would make sense, but none of this will happen.


Honestly I wouldn't even talk with the Bulls if Gordon isn't involved... You can't trade a number 2 scorer for a number 5.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> If Clips wanted Duhon they would have taken him, instead of Chalmers, but they didn't want him.
> 
> 
> No way does Maggs go to Chi unless Clips get the Knickerbockers pick or Deng/Gordon + the 16th pick. Face it, Bulls have no one that the Clippers really need. Hinrich is good, but Clips have Livingston, Chandlers contract is bloated and I'd take Kaman over him(don't want to bring Brand up . Gordon is pretty much it because a tall PG with an undersized 2Guard would make sense, but none of this will happen.


Obviously, Chalmers was garbage and we should have taken Duhon. Deng, Gordon, and a first rounder? We are not dealing with the T-wolves here. NO way Chicago does that trade. You got to be kidding. I would love that trade but its not REALISTIC


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

TheGoods said:


> Maggette is interested in trading Maggette after Baylor tried to trade him for Ron Artest (in the same trade Baylor had foolishly turned down earlier).


I believe Indiana pulled out of the Maggette for Artest trade at the last minute, due to Maggette's injury at the time- if that's the trade you're referring to.

And I'm sick of hearing all these nonsense trade rumors. Now's not the time, and Maggette trades have been discussed to death.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

I agree right now it is not the time to talk about trade. Marc Stein is just trying to create rumor and get into Corey's head.


----------



## Kapt Clipper (Jul 9, 2005)

ya people, put this rumor to rest...corey ain't going nowhere...he's one of the most efficient/proficient/dollar4dollar player at this position...DON'T TRADE OUR COREY!


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

If the Clippers traded Maggette for garbage thaey will be going back to the old days when they let good players go for nothing. I don't want a draft pick for a proven guy who is only 26. Plus if the Clips wanted a 1st round pick they could have gotten it from the Warriors for Wilcox and also this is a very weak draft. Think about it if we got a top five pick straight up for Corey, it probably would be a player like Rudy Gay and Gay isn't a better player than Corey, so Elign don't do it.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

i dont see the clippers doing it unless they resign radman, and then, possibly only for the top 3 pick, in order to get a big guy like thomas, aldridge, splitter to backup brand kaman. But theres no way bulls trade that pick because they desperately need a big man, and wouldnt need to further cram their glut of SF/SG's. 

Because of radman's injury and decreased time/output, i really think that its a possibility that either A, we will go ahead and keep radman for MLE or less, or we just let him walk and then have singleton and korolev get more time next year.

HOnestly im not so sure that resigning radman AND keeping maggette makes financial sense. I think only one or the other happens. Why invest so much into TWO possible bench guys? Dun seems committed to a mobley/ross starting lineup, so are you going to have two farily large contracts go to TWO guys who play the same position, and who will BOTH come off of the bench? This after investing a lottery pick in another player who plays the same position?

BUT, on the other hand, isnt it great that were not even worried that much about this since the clippers are still playing? Usually wed be deep into topics 100% dedicated to the upcoming lottery, or free agency, etc. We dont have to worry about these things for at LEAST a couple of weeks more, and hopefully a month more.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

How about this trade:
Maggette

FOR

JR Smith
Desmond Mason
1st Rd Pick

?


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

NOBLE said:


> How about this trade:
> Maggette
> 
> FOR
> ...


How about.... we keep Maggette, win the Pacific next year and return to the WCF or beyond?


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

I cannot believe this thread is still ACTIVE.


----------

